# Another Oil Problem--Pay more get Less



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

I know that this has been discussed many times, with conflicting opinions, and I am still confused. 
What is a concern for me is the removal of zinc from modern day oils. 
I have used Chevron Dello 400 30W for many years in all my diesel tractors and small gas engines, Including my backhoe. 
I have a 1976 MGB with 9K actual miles and have been using Chevron Dello 400--15W30. 
Now I am told, and can't find conflicting information, that zinc has been removed from all of today's oil. 
I am looking into adding a ZDDP additive if necessary but that can cost nearly as much as the oil








Blame another one on EPA


----------



## HD_Newf (Oct 8, 2010)

You might want to consider something like Valvoline VR1.

See the FAQ here for more information on zinc levels:
http://www.valvoline.com/faqs/motor-oil/racing-oil/72

I hope this helps,
HomeDepotNewf


----------



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

HDNewf said:


> You might want to consider something like Valvoline VR1.
> 
> See the FAQ here for more information on zinc levels:
> http://www.valvoline.com/faqs/motor-oil/racing-oil/72
> ...


THANKS for the link--May just be the oil I need:thumbup:


----------

